# Metal Gear/MGS fans



## NevaSmokedOut (Oct 24, 2013)

what do you like about the metal gear series, which game is your favorite, who's your favorite character/hero/villian.

i like the series because of the themes and philosophical messages it delivers to the players such as snake's views on the battlefield and the boss's outlook on politics as a living thing.


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Oct 24, 2013)

MGS for PS1 > MGS3 Snake Eater > MGS4 > MGS2 Substance > All others

The new open world one WILL be the best though, I mean come on OPEN WORLD MGS? WOW

Might just be because MSG for PS1 was the first I played, but it was an amazing game for such a low grade system.

Best Villian = Pyschomantis (By far the most entertaining and mysterious boss kill, also rumor he will be in the next Metal Gear Solid) 
Best Hero = Ninja (One of the best characters and saddest deaths in MGS)
Fav Char = Snake ofc

Game brings stealth, adventure, action, tactics, I just love it.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Oct 24, 2013)

MedicatedGrow said:


> MGS for PS1 > MGS3 Snake Eater > MGS4 > MGS2 Substance > All others
> 
> The new open world one WILL be the best though, I mean come on OPEN WORLD MGS? WOW
> 
> ...


MGS1 is what got me into the series but snake eater is my joint man, when i got that patriot i didn't care about sneaking past anybody cause i turned them into a pile of bodies. and i can't wait for that new MGS5, probably shed some light as to where Liquid was as well as what happened to Kaz Miller before Liquid killed him.


----------

